# Easy way to put scale patterns on lures.



## Photog (Jun 18, 2010)

OK all, this is my first attempt at a tutorial. I came up with this idea and it works well for me. I tend to like my bluegill baits with no scales on top so this method saves me time.
Please don't reply until I say I'm done!
First I made the bait holder from a CD spindle with the foam rings glued together to keep from marring the lure.


----------



## Photog (Jun 18, 2010)

I have some heavy scale material which I really like, I think I got it on ebay. I have placed it, kinda loosely, in an oval sewing frame.


----------



## Photog (Jun 18, 2010)

I then use a large tooth shower comb for the vertical lines.


----------



## Photog (Jun 18, 2010)

Here is what it looks like when you pull the comb and mesh away.


----------



## Photog (Jun 18, 2010)

After I have done a little blending and painted the top of the bait.


----------



## Photog (Jun 18, 2010)

and here is the final product with the ear and eys stuck on. Sorry for the bad photos, I sold all my good camera equipment to pay bills a couple years ago and used an iPod for this. I hope this helps and would be glad to answer questions and hear feedback. Oh...the ear. I use an exacto knife and cut 1/4" black vinyl dots in half. I use them whole for shad dots.


----------



## fishing_marshall (Jun 12, 2004)

Never thought of the comb idea. Thanks for sharing !


----------



## Photog (Jun 18, 2010)

fishing_marshall said:


> Never thought of the comb idea. Thanks for sharing !


I stole that from the Dakota Lakes tutorials on Youtube. 

The mesh idea is my own...I hate wrapping baits, takes too much time and this way I can make the mesh line up nicely...


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

You can also space the stripes further apart by masking off every other space with a small strip of masking tape and you can mask off the area where the gills are so you get no overspray on the gills or head.


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

You may also find yourself gleaning the comb/brush area of the local beauty shops in a search for wider or narrower combs.


----------



## Photog (Jun 18, 2010)

vc1111 said:


> You may also find yourself gleaning the comb/brush area of the local beauty shops in a search for wider or narrower combs.


Dollar stores are another great place to check.


----------



## Fishingisfun (Jul 19, 2012)

Looks real nice great work.


----------

